#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Сансара

## Hang Gahm

Очень удачный ролик.
 
сообщение veganfriendly.co.il.

----------

Chikara (26.02.2014), Sadhak (23.12.2014), Алекс Андр (26.02.2014), Влад К (27.02.2014), Крусс (23.12.2014), Фил (26.02.2014)

----------


## Hang Gahm

Данный ролик является отрывком документального фильма режиссёра Рона Фрике "Сансара"
http://youtu.be/1I3CCFtpI_w

----------

Влад К (27.02.2014), Фил (27.02.2014)

----------


## Sadhak

http://lenta.ru/photo/2014/12/23/nepalsacrifice/#1

----------

Фил (23.12.2014)

----------

